# Creature and Raider



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, Monsters of the Movies Creature and the Confederate Raider will be in our warehouse on Wednesday morning. Anyone want to come help unload the container?


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Frank,
That warehouse might get a little crowded. You might not have room for inventory.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great news, and great kits; what a pairing - one from the 1950's and one from the 1970's, one of the earliest Aurora figure kits and one of the last, both arriving on the same day. Who'da thought it? Thanks for the news and congratulations!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Moebius said:


> OK, Monsters of the Movies Creature and the Confederate Raider will be in our warehouse on Wednesday morning. Anyone want to come help unload the container?


Send me a plane ticket Frank and I'll be there.....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Lessee...California to Florida in less than 2 days...


----------



## Storvick (Jan 21, 2003)

Frank whats the door prize for helping?? I have Weds. off.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I just quit my job, left my wife and sold the house....
...What time would you like me there?
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I dont have a job, my wife left me, and I'm about to burn the house down! I'll be with mcDee!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> I just quit my job, left my wife and sold the house....
> ...What time would you like me there?
> Mcdee


Can we stop for KFC first???

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sure ...but The boxes will have greasy handprints all over them...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

We'll have to throw the greasy boxes out- you bringing your pickup Denis?

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep...we can throw all the scratched, dented and Greasy boxes in the back of the Ranger....as a favor to Frank :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Otto can help- and because Frank's such a nice guy we won't even charge him dumping fees. I think it's the least we can do to help....

Chris.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Moebius said:


> OK, Monsters of the Movies Creature and the Confederate Raider will be in our warehouse on Wednesday morning. Anyone want to come help unload the container?


Is the warehouse in Deland? I might could make the drive from Merritt Island then if it involved getting a free kit for my labor! I have been holding off from placing an order for the Space Ark so that I can throw in the Creature with it. Sorry but I can't get too excited about the Raider but definitely want a Creature. Glad to hear you are still on a roll Frank.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Frank, I'm about 45 min away from you. Being unemployed, I've got nothing but free time!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I don't think you have to worry about the the trucking company charging per dieum on that container. It'll be unloaded before the trucker can finish a smoke


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Believe it or not, KFC is right on the corner of the street we're on, a 2 minute walk if it takes that long!

386-734-3200 is the easiest number for me today, there would be compensation if any of you are really interested. Give me a call today and let's see if we can work it out! I am shorthanded this week with the show coming up.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

For me it's the opposite,not too crazy about the Creature,but I can hardly wait to get my hands on the Confederate Raider.Can the Apache on Horse be far away.:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

spock62 said:


> Frank, I'm about 45 min away from you. Being unemployed, I've got nothing but free time!


I'll let you do the honors Spock. I wouldn't mind but I do have to work tomorrow. And darn, we lost our KFC in Merritt Island a few months back, along with both Quiznos, Checkers, and Unos. You know the economy is really bad when you lose KFC! And now with shuttle ending it may become a ghost town around here a year from now. Good luck with the unloading guys as I am waiting for it to reach Mega to place my order.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Can't wait to get a MOM Creature,still waitin' for that MOTHMAN kit tho' he he. Never had this kit back in the day,so it is a "must have". I always wanted to try to convert a Zorro,or Confederate Raider into a Grim Reaper on horseback with a scythe in his hands. Kinda like the 4 Horseman.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm 30 minutes straight East of you Frank. I'm still busy with my own work, but I would love to come meet you folks sometime since your on home turf! I'm looking forward to the Creature kit, I've got one on preorder fromCultTvman. You guys are cranking out some great stuff. Keep up the good work!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...sometimes it really sucks to be a West Coaster...can't jump in and help my modeling brethren with things...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I know what you mean James . I'd help out just to hang around with all the great mates I've made here....
Just think, if we all had KFC, after we unloaded the semi we could all sit around assembling headless and legless chicken skeletons......

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> I know what you mean James . I'd help out just to hang around with all the great mates I've made here....
> Just think, if we all had KFC, after we unloaded the semi we could all sit around assembling headless and legless chicken skeletons......
> 
> Chris.


Zombie chickens! OUTRAGEOUS! :tongue:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Moebius said:


> OK, Monsters of the Movies Creature and the Confederate Raider will be in our warehouse on Wednesday morning. Anyone want to come help unload the container?



*My 2 raiders and my mom creature , have been bought and paid for on pre order from the great boys at megahobby, along with the pain parlour ,gruesome goodies and vampirella...keep em coming, Frank:thumbsup:I'm hoping that you might do a mom wolfman ..that might also be a good seller..*

*Z*


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd be there if I could Frank...you know I'd love to help you!

Great news! Someone...please take a pic of the container full of cases and cases of Creatures and Raiders before you unload it...I love to see those kind of pics!!!

MMM


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Well guys (and girls, are their any on this board?), I'm back from helping Frank at his office/warehouse. Frank and his family are nice people. Frank's a regular Joe, and unassuming guy who's easy to talk too (this being the first time I met him). 

Spent the better part of the morning there, unloading/getting ready for shipment cases of MOM Creatures and Confederate Raiders. Sorry, no pictures. Didn't think to take any and that would have been at Frank's discretion anyway.

If your wondering wither or not your still in as good a shape as you were 20 some-odd years ago, then just unload cartons from a metal container in Florida's 90+ degree heat for awhile, you'll know soon enough! (I'll plead the 5th on this.)

Frank and family are very much "hands-on", they do everything. It's just Frank, his parents and his two nephews (at least that's what I thought I overheard, apologies if I'm wrong) Nick and Mace and the family dog! Oh, and some "part-timer" (me!).

We discussed various topics relating to his company and the modeling industry in general. Nothing earth shattering, most of which I believe he's posted in this forum before. And before anyone asks, we did not discuss any new, secret kit plans. If he had mentioned anything, I would have cleared it with him before posting anyway. 

After we finished, Frank discussed compensating me for my effort. Not sure if Frank minds if I go into details or not, so I'll just say that I was somewhat shocked by what he offered me as compensation, much more then I expected. I will say that part of it was a MOM Creature kit (FIRST!). Needless to say he's a generous man.

He couldn't talk too much longer since he was on his way to a Star Wars convention in Orlando, but he did say he'd keep me in mind if he finds himself short-handed again.

Anyway, if was a tiring, but fun experience. Thanks again Frank for everything!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks Spock62 for the update!

Frank is a GREAT guy and a very "hands on" person too! 

I've met him and his mom (I think it was her) at Chiller up in NJ.

It won't be long now...I never had either the Confederate Raider or the MotM Creature when I was a kid.

MMM


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Your welcome!

Saw both built-up kits in Frank's "showroom" at his office. They look great!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Yeah. Frank is good people.
If I lived anywhere nearby, I would have jumped on the chance to help him out.
I've unloaded containers before, so I know what it is like, though I am sure those boxes were lighter than what I used to deal with.
Still, hot, sweaty work in an enclosed area, regardless of what they weighed.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Thanks for the background info, Spock!! Always good to hear the behind the scenes stuff. And Thanks to Frank for making these two great kits possible. Its been a heck of a year!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Too right Marko!!
I never thought I'd see the day I'd have to pick and choose which figure kits to pick up first!!

Chris.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I second that Chris. Such an abundant supply, who would have guessed it? I'm telling ya, leaving some kit behind on the shelf is breakin my heart. Guess I'll have to increase my credit line. The worst part is, I find myself wanting more then one of the same kit. One to build and one to admire mint in the sealed box!! What a glorius situation!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I know what you mean mate. I've got 3 Sinbad kits here and I wish they were all mine!!.
One for me- one for my son, and one for MickeyD....
I can't be greedy though- there's too many kits to buy....
I'm really looking forward to the Raider and Creature!! They're definitely on my radar!!

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Sheesh...I may have to relocate to Florida just so's I could be part-time help for Frank!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree with all you lads, except I hate picking between these Great kits ...So I'm getting them allllllll:thumbsup: at least 2 of each!
KEEP 'EM COMING!!!
Mcdee


----------

